# Avery and Yuki need a New Good Home =(



## Lady_TOX (Mar 28, 2015)

Hello Everyone,
I have two beautiful buns who need a home. I have recently Started college as a fulltime student, and I just got a Job as well. I love my Buns very much but I know I can not give them the quality of life they deserve as I am now to busy to care for them properly. I feel terrible but I know it would be best to Re-home them to a loving and a more capable home. I would like to Re-home them to someone on here if at all possible as I am more trusting to the people on here.

Yuki: (snow) is white and blued eyed, she is 2 years old, is a mother. Bit of a diva and she likes things her way, but once she trusts you is a sweetheart, and grumpy girl. Loves running around, Loves treats and Spinach. Loves a Hidey Hole. Not Spayed. Is mostly litter trained BUT loves to kick the litter out and trip the litter over.

Avery: Three months old, Unfourntally have not been able to get sexed as I just found a rabbit savy vet that I could get to. I do think it may be a boy but Im no good at sexing so dont take my word. Very loving, loves to be pet, Loves Spinach, LOVES BINKYS, Seriously when Avery was younger thats all Avery wanted to do, still does it a lot though.

I would say they are a Bonded pair, They have never fought they love to cuddle together and groomng each other. They also love to play together by taking turn chasing each other. Avery is going through the teenage phase but they still love each other very much.

If you can I Will give them both with their cage. Its about 4ftx4ftx4ft all around Its a two story cage, I put their litter and food up there and most toys on bottom. There very good about it there'll mess up up the top and make it messy but they leave the bottom nearly spot less. Just keep the food, water, and litter on top and it'll be an easy clean. Its a NIC Cage that I made with my father very sturdy and big. Even I didnt expect it to be that big xD but it is very easy to downsize which is what I was planning to do.

Right now they are eating Purina which I get from PetCo. THey also come with A new bag of food and Litter, thier toys, They have a new litter box, a Pad they might like to lay on, Their treats, cage, Hay, water Bottle and if you want I can find the paper showing you I got yuki from shelter and her Age. avery was born a week after I got Yuki (Lol funny story did not know she was pregnant)

Avery: 1 pound, three months
Yuki: 2 pounds, 2 years old

We can talk about a Re-homing fee depending on the situation, Might just give them away if I see you have a good home for them and can care for them and I can see you know how to take care of rabbits (If your on here it already shows a lot)

I do not have a car so you'll need to be able to come for them I live in Riverside, California. Message me if your interested youll pretty much get everything you need to care for them and more.

Just a side note, Yuki likes to clean her face after potty time so she gets some pee marks on her that are hard to get off >.<


----------



## Lady_TOX (Mar 28, 2015)

The Pics


----------



## LionBunn (Mar 29, 2015)

Hope they find a home. I'd think It'd be 2 females if they're not trying to make babies and the f isn't pregnant.


----------



## daeyang (Apr 2, 2015)

I sent you a message


----------

